# Mounting a Minn Kota Terrova on a Pontoon...TM pros advice needed



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all!

I just bought a Minn Kota Terrova for my Pontoon. The instructions say to mount it as "close to the center line" as possible.

However, on my pontoon I can mount it exactly on the center line and perpendicular to the bow. Is there a reason why I cant do this? All the diagrams have it mounted diagonally and just off the center line. Never on it, and never perpendicular. 

Dumb question Im sure, but I only want to drill into the floor one time, not twice.

Thanks


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm guessing that diagram is like it is because on most boats (with a pointed bow, and bow lights etc.) it isn't feasible to mount it dead center. If it were me I'd simply contact Minn Kota's customer service and ask what they say... 

I just had a Terrova 24v. installed on my old Maverick a few months ago now and can't say enough good things about it. Mine is hooked up to a PowerMania on board charger...


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

lemaymiami said:


> I'm guessing that diagram is like it is because on most boats (with a pointed bow, and bow lights etc.) it isn't feasible to mount it dead center. If it were me I'd simply contact Minn Kota's customer service and ask what they say...
> 
> I just had a Terrova 24v. installed on my old Maverick a few months ago now and can't say enough good things about it. Mine is hooked up to a PowerMania on board charger...


I’ve heard nothing but positive things so far. Glad I spent the extra money over the power drive. Heard that one is a puta to deploy and retract.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One of my customer's has 23 or 24' bayboat with a big motor and an Ulterra 36v. on the bow and I get to run it when he comes down to south Florida... That Ulterra is very nice, works exactly as it's supposed to, and his is nearing three years old now without the slightest problem... I do know guides though that have had them fail in less than six months ( the part that picks or deploys the motor - particularly the internal belt...).

Like most I view nice little "extras" as just one more thing to go bad, most days... so you pays your money and finds out - one way or the other...


----------

